# Am I too old to try again



## cuteness (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi there

Am 39 years old and wondering if I am too old to try for fertility treatment.Tried some time back was depressed did not work now really really want to try again please help before I go crazy with worry


----------



## Scubachick (Jul 1, 2008)

Of course you're not too old!!!!! I say go for it!  

You may struggle to get anything out of the NHS if you've already been treated by them before, but a private hospital would likely be very happy to try to help you.

Deb
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

I'm the same age as you (40 in 6mths) and still going through IVF and not looking to give up just yet......consultant has even said, in terms of IVF, I'm actually still quite young !  We didn't start ttc until I was 34 and had our first IVF when I was 37....have had 6 cycles since then. 

What are your reasons for seeking fertility treatment ?  How old were you when you had your previous treatment (was it only 1 cycle) and were you given any follow up appointment(s) to discuss your options and the outcome of the treatment(s) ?  Was it IVF or another fertility treatment that you had ?

Perhaps you'd like to tell us a little bit more about yourself ?

I've moved your post to this Introductions board as I feel this is the best place for you, as a new member, to get some good pointers on where to get support and advise on this website.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Cool_Cat (May 22, 2006)

Hey don't write yourself off.  I had 1st ICSI when I was 40 (BFN) but got a BFP with the second when I was 41. My little lad was born 2 weeks before my 42nd birthday. It can and does happen.

Wishing you luck for your tx journey

C_C


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hi Cuteness,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, you have found an amazing site 

Go for it hun  You will always wonder 'what if' if you dont give it another go or 2

Good luck hun 

Nikki xx*


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I had 2 x IUI at 39 & got pg on my 2nd go so I say never too old for trying at 39! 

Good luck hon


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Cuteness!

Warm welcome to FF hon, you've come to a great place for support, friendship and advice!

I'm 38 in December and only tried my first IVF earlier this year, I would say go for it 100%. There are lots of ladies on here who do manage to have successful pregnancies following treatment in their late 30's and into their 40's too .

As Minxy, has asked it would be useful to have more information regarding your previous cycles, what treatment you had etc. This will mean I can point you in the direction of other members who have had/having similar experiences .

I'm going to provide you with some links now though which will help out;

What Every New Member Needs to Know ~
CLICK HERE

Over 40's ttc, pregnancy and beyond - I know you are not there yet, but an area to meet other ladies who took the plunge and are ttc or achieved a bfp/birth)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=163.0

A great area to get the lowdown on local clinics and meet others in your area
Locations
CLICK HERE

Glossary of abbreviations
[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,202/]CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area (newbie chat 8pm Wednesday)
G&B - Community Fun board
[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0]CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Wishing you the best of luck  with making the right decision for you.

Louj


----------



## cuteness (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi there 
Just to say a big thank you for the surport am really, really pleased and dont feel alone anymore. It is so nice to know that there are people out there who are going through the same thing I am going thru. I have made an appointment with my gp and hope to start treatment soon. Will def keep you all informed on my progress and once again thank you very very much.

Cuteness


----------



## cuteness (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Natasha
Sorry did not say much about myself. Well I  had just one cycle treatment when that did not work, was too depressed to try again this is due to the fact that I have to use donar sperm as my husband cannot produce and this problem cannot be treated, was 35 years old at the time and did not want to proceed as this process was very difficult and heart breaking, however now I really want to have a baby and glad for this site, it is very difficult to explain to people what you going thru and the reasons for not having a child.I really do feel out of place when surrounded by other ladies and they talk about their children and well am told that I am one of the sensible ones that does not want any children. They dont see the buckets of tears do they.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Aw Cuteness have a huge  

People who conceive naturally have no idea of the pain IF causes.

I too 'gave up' after I was told I was too old for IVF on the NHS & that as clomid hadn't worked the only thing I could do was lose weight! I just stayed off the pill hopeing & hoping for a natural miracle that never came. When we moved to Hampshire I didn't investigate tx here until I found a friend who'd had really bad endo & PCOS had got pg after drilling & ablation. It hit me in the stomach & took my breath away as she'd had a diagnosis & was a mummy whereas I was unexplained & had just given it. When I went to see my GP it was 3 months to referral to Cons & he assured me he could do something for me, we did end up going private although we could have had IUI on the NHS. I just knew I hadn't done enough to give up completely - I do know exactly how you feel, don't think I could do IUI again & that's pretty mild compared to IVF.

Gill
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Cuteness 

As Gill says, it is often hard for those who conceive with no problems, to understand what it's like to go through what we do   I remember a friend of mine a few years ago was completely stressing that she'd not conceived straight away after coming off pill and starting asking me advise....I just felt like saying "YOU HAVE NO IDEA" !!  Instead I just pointed her in the direction of OPKs (ovulation predictor kits), to give it a chance as early days and low and behold, she conceived after 3 mths !!  She still said to me only the other day that she could sort of understand how I felt cos of how anxious she was after only couple of months....I just nodded and changed the subject cos tbh, she really doesn't know what it's like to go through what me & DP are....no where near !  BUT saying that, our friends do try to be supportive, they just don't understand....and I'm glad they've not had to go through what we have either !

Anyway, the ladies on here DO understand and will be there to support and offer advise.  IVF is emotionally & physically tough....we've been through several now and last one certainly took it's toll on us but we just keep going 

Have you decided where you'll be having treatment ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## AMANDA*CLARE (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi
My sister just had a healthy baby and she 42!
Dont stop - go for it.


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

You must be joking, I'm 38 and IVF worked for me, first child.
You go for it   best of luck 
Elisa xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My friend got pregnant on 2 nd IVF and didn't start till she was 42, you are still a spring chick.  I'm 39 too and still TTC with IVF on my 5th cycle now!! Good luck hun and welcome
L x


----------

